# List of applications



## orangeboy

I though it would be a good idea to have a post of the different apps that are available, so here it is! If it's good enough, I'll ask to have it stickied.


Code:


[INDENT][FONT="Courier New"]App                              -     TCF    -  External Link  -        Author        - Forum (if present)[/FONT][/INDENT]
[LIST=1]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]APC UPS Monitor                  - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://www.kroptech.com/~adk0212/apcupsd/obsolete/ApcupsdHME-0.2.tar.gz                          "] Direct Download [/URL]-     Adam Kropelin    -[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Audio Faucet                     -[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=417285             "] TCF Thread [/URL]-[URL="http://www.digitaldroplet.net/digitaldroplet/Home.html                                           "]    Home Page    [/URL]-        Unknown       -[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Banana Chips                     - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://sourceforge.net/projects/bchips/                                                          "]    Home Page    [/URL]-       rsutphin       -[URL="                                                                      http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?forum_name=bchips-users       "] Forum [/URL][/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Bananas Plus TiVo HME SDK        - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://code.google.com/p/bananas-plus/                                                           "]    Home Page    [/URL]-        s2kdave       -[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]byRequest TiVo HMO Server        - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://sourceforge.net/projects/byrequest/                                                       "]    Home Page    [/URL]-      nero4wolfe      -[URL="                                                                      http://sourceforge.net/projects/byrequest/forums                           "] Forum [/URL][/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Calendar                         -[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=438218             "] TCF Thread [/URL]-[URL="http://david.blackledge.com/tivo/Calendar.zip                                                    "] Direct Download [/URL]-[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=212807"]    DavidBlackledge   [/URL]-[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Catnip                           - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://code.google.com/p/catnip/                                                                 "]    Home Page    [/URL]-        s2kdave       -[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]CBS Sports Fantasy Football      -[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=315300             "] TCF Thread [/URL]-[URL="http://www.bitrazor.com/content/ff/index.php                                                     "]    Home Page    [/URL]-[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=23824 "]        F8ster        [/URL]-[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Current Space Usage              - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://mightymightyplanet.com/tivo/index.html                                                    "]    Home Page    [/URL]-        Unknown       -[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Flickr Central                   -[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=259626             "] TCF Thread [/URL]-[URL="http://home.comcast.net/~major_clanger/TiVo/                                                     "]    Home Page    [/URL]-[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=94453 "]      majorclanger    [/URL]-[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Galleon                          -[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=354332             "] TCF Thread [/URL]-[URL="http://galleon.sourceforge.net/                                                                  "]    Home Page    [/URL]-[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=53373 "]        javahmo       [/URL]-[URL="http://sourceforge.net/projects/galleon/forums                             "] Forum [/URL][/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Google Maps                      - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://web.archive.org/web/20051231123625/http://www.artfahrt.com/products.html                  "]    Home Page    [/URL]-    Arthur Van Hoff   -[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Google Maps                      -[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=448508             "] TCF Thread [/URL]-[URL="http://david.blackledge.com/tivo/GoogleMaps.zip                                                  "] Direct Download [/URL]-[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=212807"]    DavidBlackledge   [/URL]-[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Google Maps Plus                 - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://web.archive.org/web/20051123174351/http://home.comcast.net/~jeffrey_licht/tivo/index.html "]    Home Page    [/URL]-     Jeffrey Licht    -[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Harmonium                        -[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=400261             "] TCF Thread [/URL]-[URL="http://code.google.com/p/harmonium/                                                              "]    Home Page    [/URL]-[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=166410"]        perrce        [/URL]-[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]HME for Python                   -[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=382883             "] TCF Thread [/URL]-[URL="https://github.com/wmcbrine/hmeforpython                                                         "]    Home Page    [/URL]-[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=52632 "]       WMcBrine       [/URL]-[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]HME Satellite Radio controller   -[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=259500             "] TCF Thread [/URL]-[URL="http://www.watty.com/myprograms/hmesatradio.html                                                 "]    Home Page    [/URL]-[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=125488"]        watty0        [/URL]-[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]HME SDK for .Net                 -[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=382139             "] TCF Thread [/URL]-[URL="http://code.google.com/p/tivo-sdks/                                                              "]    Home Page    [/URL]-[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=174646"]       JBCooley       [/URL]-[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Hme Yme                          - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://www.watty.com/myprograms/hmeyme.html                                                      "]    Home Page    [/URL]-[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=125488"]        watty0        [/URL]-[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]HME/VLC                          -[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=403174             "] TCF Thread [/URL]-[URL="https://github.com/wmcbrine/hmevlc                                                               "]    Home Page    [/URL]-[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=52632 "]       WMcBrine       [/URL]-[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]HomeSeer Plugin                  - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://store.homeseer.com/store/PI-TIVO---TiVo-Plug-In-GRHS-Technologies-P290C93.aspx            "]    Home Page    [/URL]-        Unknown       -[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]iTiVo                            -[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=409772             "] TCF Thread [/URL]-[URL="http://code.google.com/p/itivo/                                                                  "]    Home Page    [/URL]-[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=163039"]         Yoav         [/URL]-[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]J.River Media Center             - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://www.jriver.com/                                                                           "]    Home Page    [/URL]-        Unknown       -[URL="                                                                      http://yabb.jriver.com/interact/index.php                                  "] Forum [/URL][/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]JavaHMO                          - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://sourceforge.net/projects/javahmo/                                                         "]    Home Page    [/URL]-[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=53373 "]        javahmo       [/URL]-[URL="                                                                      http://sourceforge.net/projects/javahmo/forums                             "] Forum [/URL][/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Jems                             -[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4771859            "] TCF Thread [/URL]-[URL="http://www.vaniwaarden.org/Jems.jar                                                              "] Direct Download [/URL]-[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=31514 "]       rvaniwaa       [/URL]-[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]kmttg                            -[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=387725             "] TCF Thread [/URL]-[URL="http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/                                                                  "]    Home Page    [/URL]-[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=134638"]        MoyeKJ        [/URL]-[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Last.fm Player                   - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://sourceforge.net/projects/lastfmhme/                                                       "]    Home Page    [/URL]-         mlmn         -[URL="                                                                      http://sourceforge.net/projects/lastfmhme/forums                           "] Forum [/URL][/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Late Guide                       - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://web.archive.org/web/20051216114915/http://www.ponyfamily.com/public/hmeapps/lateguide/    "]    Home Page    [/URL]-        Unknown       -[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Mahjongg                         - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://david.blackledge.com/tivo/TiVoMahjongg.zip                                                "] Direct Download [/URL]-[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=212807"]    DavidBlackledge   [/URL]-[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Media-Tools (incl. TiVo2Mpeg)    - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       https://github.com/thechrisjackson/media-tools                                                   "]    Home Page    [/URL]-     Chris Jackson    -[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]MFS Tools                        - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://sourceforge.net/projects/mfstools/                                                        "]    Home Page    [/URL]-         tiger        -[URL="                                                                      http://sourceforge.net/projects/mfstools/forums                            "] Forum [/URL][/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]mfs-utils                        - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://sourceforge.net/projects/mfs-utils/                                                       "]    Home Page    [/URL]-     jamiepainter     -[URL="                                                                      http://sourceforge.net/projects/mfs-utils/forums                           "] Forum [/URL][/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]mkv2TiVomp4                      -[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=448424             "] TCF Thread [/URL]-[URL="code.google.com/p/mkv2tivomp4/                                                                   "]    Home Page    [/URL]-[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=74304 "]       OrangeBoy      [/URL]-[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Movie Listing                    - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://web.archive.org/web/20051125064824/http://hme.pvrblog.com/node/103                        "]    Home Page    [/URL]-        Unknown       -[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Movie Rentals Plugin             -[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=347559             "] TCF Thread [/URL]-[URL="http://movierentals.sourceforge.net/                                                             "]    Home Page    [/URL]-[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=98037 "]        s2kdave       [/URL]-[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]MultiSlideShow                   -[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=438221             "] TCF Thread [/URL]-[URL="http://david.blackledge.com/tivo/MultiSlideshow.zip                                              "] Direct Download [/URL]-[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=212807"]    DavidBlackledge   [/URL]-[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Music Monkey                     - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://musicmonkey.sourceforge.net/index.html                                                    "]    Home Page    [/URL]-      whirljackk      -[URL="                                                                      http://sourceforge.net/projects/musicmonkey/forums                         "] Forum [/URL][/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Music PlayList Generator         - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://sourceforge.net/projects/mplg/                                                            "]    Home Page    [/URL]-        mjcanup       -[URL="                                                                      http://sourceforge.net/projects/mplg/forums                                "] Forum [/URL][/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Netflix RSS Reader               -[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=292654             "] TCF Thread [/URL]-[URL="http://bitrazor.com/netflix/doc/index.php                                                        "]    Home Page    [/URL]-[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=23824 "]        F8ster        [/URL]-[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Netjuke Tivo                     - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://sourceforge.net/projects/netjuketivo/                                                     "]    Home Page    [/URL]-        several       -[URL="                                                                      http://sourceforge.net/projects/netjuketivo/forums                         "] Forum [/URL][/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Now Playing2                     -[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=436026             "] TCF Thread [/URL]-[URL="http://david.blackledge.com/tivo/NowPlayingv2.zip                                                "] Direct Download [/URL]-[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=212807"]    DavidBlackledge   [/URL]-[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]OutOfBox for Mac                 - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://www.viktora.com/outofbox.php                                                              "]    Home Page    [/URL]-    Martin Viktora    -[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]oViTConverter                    - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://code.google.com/p/ovitconverter/                                                          "]    Home Page    [/URL]-       bricktopp      -[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Pigeon Music Server              - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://sourceforge.net/projects/pigeonmusicserv/                                                 "]    Home Page    [/URL]- Kevin Thorley, mhd78 -[URL="                                                                      http://sourceforge.net/projects/pigeonmusicserv/forums                     "] Forum [/URL][/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Pony Poker                       - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://web.archive.org/web/20051128013748/http://ponyfamily.com/public/hmeapps/                  "]    Home Page    [/URL]-        Unknown       -[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]pyTivo                           -[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=328459             "] TCF Thread [/URL]-[URL="http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/PyTivo                                              "]    Home Page    [/URL]-[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=41605 "]        armooo        [/URL]-[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]pyTivo (JKasyan fork)            - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://code.google.com/p/pytivo-jkasyan-fork/                                                    "]    Home Page    [/URL]-        JKasyan       -[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]pyTivo (WMcBrine branch)         -[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=328459             "] TCF Thread [/URL]-[URL="https://github.com/wmcbrine/pytivo                                                               "]    Home Page    [/URL]-[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=52632 "]       WMcBrine       [/URL]-[URL="http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/                                       "] Forum [/URL][/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]pyTivo Auto-Push                 -[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=435477             "] TCF Thread [/URL]-[URL="http://code.google.com/p/pytivo-auto-push/                                                       "]    Home Page    [/URL]-[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=134638"]        MoyeKJ        [/URL]-[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]pyTivo Metadata Manager          - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://code.google.com/p/pytivo-metadata-manager/                                                "]    Home Page    [/URL]-  Christopher Karper  -[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]pyTivo Video Manager             -[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=468466             "] TCF Thread [/URL]-[URL="https://github.com/jbernardis/pytivo-video-manager                                               "]    Home Page    [/URL]-[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=58918 "]      JBernardis      [/URL]-[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]pyTivoX                          -[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=412802             "] TCF Thread [/URL]-[URL="http://code.google.com/p/pytivox/                                                                "]    Home Page    [/URL]-[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=163039"]         Yoav         [/URL]-[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Roxio Creator                    - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://www.roxio.com/                                                                            "]    Home Page    [/URL]-        Unknown       -[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Roxio Toast                      - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://www.roxio.com/                                                                            "]    Home Page    [/URL]-        Unknown       -[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]RSS Reader                       - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://web.archive.org/web/20080518023928/www-unix.mcs.anl.gov/~gawor/tivo/rss/                  "]    Home Page    [/URL]-         Jarek        -[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]SeasonPassGetter (SPG)           - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://web.mac.com/bgrupczy/iWeb/SeasonPassGetter/SeasonPassGetter.html                          "]    Home Page    [/URL]-        Unknown       -[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Slide Show                       - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://tivoslideshow.sourceforge.net/                                                            "]    Home Page    [/URL]-     Jay McGavren     -[URL="                                                                      http://sourceforge.net/projects/tivoslideshow/forums                       "] Forum [/URL][/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Solitaire & Freecell             -[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=438217             "] TCF Thread [/URL]-[URL="http://david.blackledge.com/tivo/solitaire                                                       "]    Home Page    [/URL]-[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=212807"]    DavidBlackledge   [/URL]-[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Sports Scores                    -[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5493453#post5493453"]  TCF Post  [/URL]-    Home Page    -[URL="                                                                                                           http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=172833    "]         csell        [/URL]-[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Stock Viewer                     -[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=298659             "] TCF Thread [/URL]-[URL="http://bitrazor.com/stock/doc/index.php                                                          "]    Home Page    [/URL]-[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=23824 "]        F8ster        [/URL]-[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Stream Baby, Stream!             -[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=416858             "] TCF Thread [/URL]-[URL="http://code.google.com/p/streambaby/                                                             "]    Home Page    [/URL]-[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=198313"]     KearyGriffin     [/URL]-[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Streamer for TiVo                - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://web.archive.org/web/20051125064937/http://hme.pvrblog.com/node/106                        "]    Home Page    [/URL]-        Unknown       -[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Time Left                        - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://web.archive.org/web/20051125062833/http://hme.pvrblog.com/node/78                         "]    Home Page    [/URL]-        Unknown       -[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Tivo 4 Tiny                      - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://sourceforge.net/projects/tivo4tiny/                                                       "]    Home Page    [/URL]-       billycub       -[URL="                                                                      http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?forum_name=tivo4tiny-discuss  "] Forum [/URL][/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]TiVo Access for PHP              - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://sourceforge.net/projects/tivoforphp/                                                      "]    Home Page    [/URL]-       PHPDev32       -[URL="                                                                      http://sourceforge.net/projects/tivoforphp/forums                          "] Forum [/URL][/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]TiVo Archive                     - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://tivoarchive.sourceforge.net/                                                              "]    Home Page    [/URL]-        gboyce        -[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]TiVo Bloglines Reader            - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://web.archive.org/web/20080724194815/http://blog.the-mitchells.org/wiki/TivoBloglines       "]    Home Page    [/URL]-        Unknown       -[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]TiVo Butler                      - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://code.google.com/p/tivobutler/                                                             "]    Home Page    [/URL]-      baurfamily      -[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]TiVo HME HD Library Beta         - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://sourceforge.net/projects/hmehd/                                                           "]    Home Page    [/URL]-        s2kdave       -[URL="                                                                      http://sourceforge.net/projects/hmehd/forums                               "] Forum [/URL][/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]TiVo HME SDK                     - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://sourceforge.net/projects/tivohme/                                                         "]    Home Page    [/URL]- RDLeeTivo, [URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=22926 "]TiVoPony  -[URL="      http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?forum_name=tivohme-developer  "] Forum [/URL][/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]TiVo Remote                      -[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=392385             "] TCF Thread [/URL]-[URL="http://github.com/wmcbrine/tivoremote                                                            "]    Home Page    [/URL]-[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=52632 "]       WMcBrine       [/URL]-[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]TiVo Utilities                   - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://sourceforge.net/projects/tivoutils/                                                       "]    Home Page    [/URL]-          mbm         -[URL="                                                                      http://sourceforge.net/projects/tivoutils/forums                           "] Forum [/URL][/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Tivo VLC modules                 - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://sourceforge.net/projects/tivo-vlc/                                                        "]    Home Page    [/URL]-        nsymms        -[URL="                                                                      http://sourceforge.net/projects/tivo-vlc/forums                            "] Forum [/URL][/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]TiVo.Net                         - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://sourceforge.net/projects/tivodotnet/                                                      "]    Home Page    [/URL]-       philipak       -[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]tivo2ipod                        - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://sourceforge.net/projects/tivo2ipod/                                                       "]    Home Page    [/URL]-        aglucas       -[URL="                                                                      http://sourceforge.net/projects/tivo2ipod/forums                           "] Forum [/URL][/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]tivodecode                       - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://sourceforge.net/projects/tivodecode/                                                      "]    Home Page    [/URL]-      jeremyd2019     -[URL="                                                                      http://sourceforge.net/projects/tivodecode/forums                          "] Forum [/URL][/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]TiVoDecode Manager (TDM)         - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://sourceforge.net/projects/tdm/                                                             "]    Home Page    [/URL]-       dbenesch       -[URL="                                                                      http://sourceforge.net/projects/tdm/forums                                 "] Forum [/URL][/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]TivoDownloader                   - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://sourceforge.net/projects/tivodownloader/                                                  "]    Home Page    [/URL]-       lipeltgm       -[URL="                                                                      http://sourceforge.net/projects/tivodownloader/forums                      "] Forum [/URL][/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]TiVoizer                         - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://sourceforge.net/projects/tivoizer/                                                        "]    Home Page    [/URL]-   kmess, sdizazzo    -[URL="                                                                      http://sourceforge.net/projects/tivoizer/forums                            "] Forum [/URL][/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]TiVonage                         -[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=258551             "] TCF Thread [/URL]-[URL="http://www.martiansoftware.com/lab/tivonage.html                                                 "]    Home Page    [/URL]-      Marty Lamb      -[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]TiVoPlaylist                     -[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=455714             "] TCF Thread [/URL]-[URL="http://tivoplaylist.dyndns.org/                                                                  "]    Home Page    [/URL]-[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=135102"]        dcahoe        [/URL]-[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]TiVoRemote for iPhone or iPod    - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://code.google.com/p/tivoremote/                                                             "]    Home Page    [/URL]-     banterbanter     -[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]TivoSlimserverClient             - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://edmondcho.com/tivoslim/                                                                   "]    Home Page    [/URL]-      Edmond Cho      -[URL="                                                                      http://edmondcho.com/forums/                                               "] Forum [/URL][/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]TiVoToDo                         -[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=455842             "] TCF Thread [/URL]-[URL="http://code.google.com/p/tivotodo/                                                               "]    Home Page    [/URL]-[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=74304 "]       OrangeBoy      [/URL]-[URL="http://groups.google.com/group/tivo-to-do-project                          "] Forum [/URL][/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]TivoTool Beta                    - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://sourceforge.net/projects/tivotool/                                                        "]    Home Page    [/URL]-        johnsolo      -[URL="                                                                      http://sourceforge.net/projects/tivotool/forums                            "] Forum [/URL][/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]TivoWebPlus                      - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://sourceforge.net/projects/tivowebplus/                                                     "]    Home Page    [/URL]-        several       -[URL="                                                                      http://sourceforge.net/projects/tivowebplus/forums                         "] Forum [/URL][/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]TrafficCam Viewer                -[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=352655             "] TCF Thread [/URL]-[URL="http://bitrazor.com/tc/doc/index.php                                                             "]    Home Page    [/URL]-[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=23824 "]        F8ster        [/URL]-[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]TV Cache for Mac                 - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://www.viktora.com/tvcache.php                                                               "]    Home Page    [/URL]-    Martin Viktora    -[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]TVHarmony AutoPilot              - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://www.tvharmony.com/index.php                                                               "]    Home Page    [/URL]-        Unknown       -[URL="                                                                      http://www.tvharmony.com/forum/                                            "] Forum [/URL][/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]ty-mp4-rss                       - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://sourceforge.net/projects/ty-mp4-rss/                                                      "]    Home Page    [/URL]-         jamus        -[URL="                                                                      http://sourceforge.net/projects/ty-mp4-rss/forums                          "] Forum [/URL][/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]TYC Helper Script (with TYC)     - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://sourceforge.net/projects/tyc-help-script/                                                 "]    Home Page    [/URL]-        nacnud1       -[URL="                                                                      http://sourceforge.net/projects/tyc-help-script/forums                     "] Forum [/URL][/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]TyShow Beta                      - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://sourceforge.net/projects/tyshow/                                                          "]    Home Page    [/URL]- d7o3g4q, scottwkurth -[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Unbox OnDemand                   -[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=346051             "] TCF Thread [/URL]-[URL="http://www.unboxondemand.com/                                                                    "]    Home Page    [/URL]-[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=1894  "]       DSwallow       [/URL]-[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]URLMenu                          - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://david.blackledge.com/tivo/URLMenu.zip                                                     "] Direct Download [/URL]-[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=212807"]    DavidBlackledge   [/URL]-[/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Vuze                             - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://www.vuze.com/                                                                             "]    Home Page    [/URL]-        Unknown       -[URL="                                                                      http://forum.vuze.com/index.jspa                                           "] Forum [/URL][/FONT]
[*][FONT="Courier New"]Youtube for pyTiVo               - TCF Thread -[URL="                                                                                       http://code.google.com/p/pytivoyoutubeplugin/                                                    "]    Home Page    [/URL]-     Matthew Bauer     -[/FONT]
[/LIST]

Any others?! Any mistakes?

Let me know if any of the links get broken. Although I haven't downloaded all the apps listed, I have followed those listed above to confirm validity.

Some of the apps I found on SourceForge are for use with hacked TiVos, and some are geared for developers only. I figured I'd include them regardless!


----------



## Allanon

http://hmedev.wikidot.com/list-of-known-applications


----------



## orangeboy

Allanon said:


> http://hmedev.wikidot.com/list-of-known-applications


Wow! I didn't know that was there! Thanks for sharing :up:


----------



## jrtroo

This is awesome, and must be stickied. 

It seems to me that there have been lots of new folks on the site, and this isaa great resource. Heck, I bet lots of folks here already did not know all of these are available.

Now if we could only make them easy to set up for dummies like me. I use pytivo and love it, but could not easily replicate what I did to make it work!


----------



## wmcbrine

I like how you arranged them by order of increasing line length (approximately).


----------



## orangeboy

wmcbrine said:


> I like how you arranged them by order of increasing line length (approximately).


It appears the forum software eliminates consecutive spaces, otherwise I'd pick a fixed font and pad the fields - and probably sort alphabetically or by function. As it is, I wanted it to look as neat as I could. Go with decreasing line length?


----------



## lrhorer

orangeboy said:


> Wow! I didn't know that was there! Thanks for sharing :up:


Yeah, you missed a few. 

What gets me is third party applications are among the most important features that not only make the Tivo unique, but also make the TiVo so much more elegant and flexible than any other system out there, yet they are largely either ignored or dismissed by people who review the TiVo's features.

Without 3rd party applications, my TiVos would be bricks. Other DVR offerings, because they lack these applications, *are* bricks.


----------



## lrhorer

orangeboy said:


> It appears the forum software eliminates consecutive spaces, otherwise I'd pick a fixed font and pad the fields - and probably sort alphabetically or by function. As it is, I wanted it to look as neat as I could. Go with decreasing line length?


Isn't it more the browsers than the forum software? Flat Html ignores consecutive spaces. You could format the offerings using the "code" tag:



Code:


This  is   an    example     of      text       with        extra         spaces


----------



## orangeboy

lrhorer said:


> Isn't it more the browsers than the forum software? Flat Html ignores consecutive spaces. You could format the offerings using the "code" tag:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> This  is   an    example     of      text       with        extra         spaces


But then I'd lose the ability to embed links. 



Code:


[LIST]
[*]kmttg - [URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=387725"]TCF thread[/URL] - [URL="http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/"]Home[/URL] - [URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=134638"]MoyeKJ[/URL]
[/LIST]

Hmm... Maybe not!


----------



## Allanon

I did a little searching and came up with these:

Vuze

J. River Media Center 

SeasonPassGetter

Roxio Toast

Roxio Creator 2011

Tivo Bloglines

Current Space Usage

There was also a good list of apps from the old PVRblog.com site. The page isn't there now but Wayback Machine has it archived.

http://web.archive.org/web/20051128015000/http://hme.pvrblog.com/applications


----------



## lrhorer

Do you want to include 3rd party applications only available for hacked TiVos?
If so, there's:

TyTool / tserver
mfs_ftp
TiVoWebPlus
busybox

Can voting be enabled for more than one query in a thread? It would be nice to be able to show a users' critical evaluation for each product they use. For me, the top aplications for a non-hacked TiVo are:

pyTivo
galleon
kmttg
pyHME + vidmgr


----------



## rmcurtis

TiVoPlayList

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=455714&highlight=tivoplaylist


----------



## orangeboy

lrhorer said:


> Do you want to include 3rd party applications only available for hacked TiVos?
> If so, there's:
> 
> TyTool / tserver
> mfs_ftp
> TiVoWebPlus
> busybox


If they're apps that are only available on the forum that shall not be named, then no, I'd rather not link to them.



lrhorer said:


> Can voting be enabled for more than one query in a thread? It would be nice to be able to show a users' critical evaluation for each product they use. For me, the top aplications for a non-hacked TiVo are:
> 
> pyTivo
> galleon
> kmttg
> pyHME + vidmgr


Absolutely! Opining on what is useful will help folks that didn't know these apps existed.


----------



## orangeboy

Thanks!



Allanon said:


> I did a little searching and came up with these:
> 
> Vuze
> 
> J. River Media Center
> 
> SeasonPassGetter
> 
> Roxio Toast
> 
> Roxio Creator 2011
> 
> Tivo Bloglines
> 
> Current Space Usage
> 
> There was also a good list of apps from the old PVRblog.com site. The page isn't there now but Wayback Machine has it archived.
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20051128015000/http://hme.pvrblog.com/applications


Added to the list!



rmcurtis said:


> TiVoPlayList
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=455714&highlight=tivoplaylist


Added to the list!


----------



## orangeboy

I found some more on SourceForge and Google Code. I'll be adding those in, too!


----------



## wapdvd

Hey folks. Long time TiVo fan / user. I'm on a Mac so I'm not sure if this is worthy of the list, although for simple downloading I've been using *Out of Box* which is at viktora .com

I'm not thrilled with the video quality, although maybe there's a setting [in Handbrake?] I'm not toggling up. There's a sister app at that link too - TV Cache - for downloading and watching on any iOS [iPhone, iPad] device through Mac or Windows machines.


----------



## orangeboy

wapdvd said:


> Hey folks. Long time TiVo fan / user. I'm on a Mac so I'm not sure if this is worthy of the list, although for simple downloading I've been using *Out of Box* which is at viktora .com
> 
> I'm not thrilled with the video quality, although maybe there's a setting [in Handbrake?] I'm not toggling up. There's a sister app at that link too - TV Cache - for downloading and watching on any iOS [iPhone, iPad] device through Mac or Windows machines.


Thanks! Added.


----------



## windracer

Wow, byRequest? There's a blast from the past. I used to run that before JavaHMO came along.

Also, raianoat isn't the author of Galleon, although he used to post whenever new releases were available so I can see why you thought that. It was originally written by javahmo and then updated by jtkohl. There are threads all over, more recent than the one you linked to (v2.5.5 was released in 2009) as well.


----------



## orangeboy

windracer said:


> Wow, byRequest? There's a blast from the past. I used to run that before JavaHMO came along.
> 
> Also, raianoat isn't the author of Galleon, although he used to post whenever new releases were available so I can see why you thought that. It was originally written by javahmo and then updated by jtkohl. There are threads all over, more recent than the one you linked to (v2.5.5 was released in 2009) as well.


Thanks - I'll update the list. As far as the TCF link to Galleon, I gave up trying to search for an appropriate link, and went with what looked like the most recent. I changed it to point to: "Galleon development restarting", started by jtkohl.


----------



## windracer

Yeah, Galleon never had one of those mega-threads like pyTivo or streambaby so there's not really a single place to get the info on it.


----------



## wapdvd

If anyone knows a way I can amp up the quality on *Out of Box*, please drop a note in here. I'm not about to go changing code...although a Handbrake tweak is within my range of expertise!

Thanks.


----------



## davidblackledge

A few things - yes, I realize this was many months ago and only lasted a couple of weeks, but this is the first time I noticed the post. Thanks for posting it, and thanks also to Allanon for mentioning the Wiki list.

1) This isn't sticky yet like you suggested... it really needs to be. This is key information for this forum topic.

2) Why doesn't anybody want to add entries to the Wiki? It's a wiki after all.  And has the benefit of being an information repository with some basic organization rather than a list of threads that are hard to track down (unless they're sticky ;] )
I'll at least change the wiki to link back to this post as another list, and if I have time I'll identify entries missing on the wiki and add them.
Actually, I like how you formatted this, and the wiki would certainly benefit from stealing your layout and detail, too.
Only limitation - the wiki page's focus is apps that show up on the apps screen of the TiVo, not other stuff that only shows up on your PC or whatever.
(wiki access password is in another post... linked to from the wiki's home page)

Thanks,
David.


----------



## lrhorer

Since the list was last updated, Jeff Bernardis published his excellent vidmgr and jukebox applications. Both employ HME for Python.


----------

